# Coconut oil



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi guys - Could anyone please recommend a UK coconut oil I can feed my nearly 7 month pup and also give me idea on quantities please?!! I think it's a teaspoon a day? X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

If only RuthMill (aka queen of coconut oil!) had her internet sorted she'd tell you all you need to know. I got an organic one from Tesco and I've bought it online too, Biona was one make. I gave Poppy a teaspoon yes but I think it was a bit rich for her so I just let her lick a bit from my hands when I use it as hand cream!


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you ! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I get mine from the local Health Food Shop:
Optima, organic Raw Virgin Coconut oil. It seems to be on offer whenever I need to buy it 

I give them half a teaspoon and I don't always remember! It seems to last a long time.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You can buy decent ones from the supermarkets , they're stocked with the cooking oils. Asda and Tesco sell Groovy and Sainsburys wells Lucy Bee , Waitrose sells one of these but can't remember which.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Mmmm, why do you feed the pups coconut oil?


----------



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes - also curious about why to feed pup's coconut oil!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fed regularly to pets, coconut oil may have multiple benefits:

Skin Conditions

Clears up skin conditions such as eczema, flea allergies, contact dermatitis,and itchy skin
Reduces allergic reactions and improves skin health
Makes coats become sleek and glossy, and deodorizes doggy odor
Prevents and treats yeast and fungal infections, including candida
Disinfects cuts and promotes wound healing
Applied topically, promotes the healing of cuts, wounds, hot spots, dry skin and hair, bites and stings
Digestion

Improves digestion and nutrient absorption
Aids healing of digestive disorders like inflammatory bowel syndrome and colitis
Reduces or eliminates bad breath in dogs
Aids in elimination of hairballs and coughing
Immune System, Metabolic Function, Bone Health

Contains powerful antibacterial, antiviral, and anti-fungal agents that prevent infection and disease
Regulates and balance insulin and promotes normal thyroid function
Helps prevent or control diabetes
Helps reduce weight, increases energy
Aids in arthritis or ligament problems
Integrative Veterinarian and Naturopathic Doctor, Dr. Karen Becker, says “Medium-chain triglycerides (MCTs) have been shown to improve brain energy metabolism and decrease the amyloid protein buildup that results in brain lesions in older dogs. Coconut oil is a rich source of MCTs. I recommend 1/4 teaspoon for every 10 pounds of body weight twice daily for basic MCT support.”


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Is that all?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh and actually it is a miracle cure all for you too - &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Wow sounds like it's what they call these days a superfood!


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Ah, cool, thanks. Think I will see if it helps sleeping!


----------



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

that's great to know! i'll get some from the health food store next time I'm in. Do they like the taste of it?


----------



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

I never knew this and will get some for my 4 month old cockapoo, Honey to try.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's as beneficial for us too. Also great for our teeth if used as a pulling agend ( sloshing through your teeth) it's nice on toast, great for cooking with, wonderful conditioner for the hair, great for dry skin. It's good stuff!


----------



## Sadie4 (Feb 27, 2015)

I would like to know if you should introduce the coconut oil slowly, so as not to have any side effects!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How is it for us humans with high cholesterol ?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sadie4 said:


> I would like to know if you should introduce the coconut oil slowly, so as not to have any side effects!


Just a drop or two once a day in his food to start with, the slowly increase the amount. Nif he gets the runs, lessen the amount you give.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

tessybear said:


> How is it for us humans with high cholesterol ?


Jury's out on that one Tess. Some say yes, others say no. The fact is its one of the better fats to cook at high temperatures because it doesn't oxidise. Oxidised food is very bad for us giving off a lot of free radicals. Butter and lard are better for that reason too. Olive oil when heated is not good. 

Research is saying that cholesterol is not the problem for our hearts, it's sugar that's the bad guy. 

According to the doctor my cholesterol is high, but they keep lowering the base figure and 8 used to be a perfectly ok reading. I refuse to take anything for my cholesterol because I believe our bodies produce cholesterol to protect our hearts and to protect us from cancer. It's also supposed to rise as we age. Only time will tell as to who is right, me or the doctor, but I think I would far rather drop down dead from a heart attack, than decay slowly from cancer or Alzheimer's! Such a happy topic!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oh dear Cat! I'm on statins and I've been reassured recently by a large survey that suggests statins are a great preventative against cancer as well as strokes! But let's face it who really knows?!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Oh dear Cat! I'm on statins and I've been reassured recently by a large survey that suggests statins are a great preventative against cancer as well as strokes! But let's face it who really knows?!


My husband was on them for 7 years. He suffered horrendous headaches daily, like his head was in a vice, had no energy at all. Every Doctor told him it was because of the crash and all the ops. Then he read about a man who forgot to take his statins on holiday. He suddenly felt all his aches and pains disappear and by the end of the holiday was back playing 18 holes of golf again. Got home, went back on his statins and all his symptoms came back. So Steve stopped taking them and he felt energised, his headaches went. Told Doctor. She prescribed another make and within 3 days he was bad again. He is now on Isitimbe ( non statin) I treated a lady with Bowen for neck and shoulder pains. Suggested she stop her statins, she didn't listen. But saw her a while ago and statins are stopped and she feels great. Of the people I know who are on statins only 2 out of every ten are unaffected by them. The rest have suffered adversely. What makes me angry is that the drug companies push these drugs, making them out to be the best thing since sliced bread, the Doctors are actively incentivised to prescribe them, but the adverse effects are hushed up. It makes me question EVERYTHING They want to put me on now, and I am firmly of the opinion that I am not taking ANYTHING that makes them money! I,m going more and more down the natural route as I feel from birth to death we are over prescribed and pushed into taking drugs we don't need, to the detriment of our immune systems and our bodies.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have had side effects of aching muscles and have had to change statins. I have also had several friends who have had strokes at a relatively young age so have decide to carry on with them.


----------

